# Light Spot On Face?



## _tiffany (Oct 11, 2009)

I noticed a small spot on face on Friday, it's lighter than the rest of my face.  It's about the size of a dime and doesn't itch or anything.  It also doesn't feel bumpy, but under certain lights it doesn't look smooth.  I also haven't used any new products.  Does anyone know what this could be?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## User38 (Oct 11, 2009)

Could be an anomaly or loss of pigmentation due to sunburn.  This happened to me once and I have never been able to get back the melanin that was burned off due to over exposure to sun.

Could also be a bacterial infection -- bacteria on skin sometimes appear as white spots... you should have it checked out by a dermatologist.


----------

